
John McAfee reveals he charges $105,000 per promotional cryptocurrency tweet - pjl
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/2/17189880/john-mcafee-bitcoin-cryptocurrency-twitter-ico
======
Boulth
When there is a gold rush, sell picks and shovels, it seems.

~~~
anfilt
Yea. It's pretty funny people would pay that much for him just to tweet.

------
bookofjoe
Does he accept bitcoin?

~~~
smoyer
Haha ... I guess I'm not the only one who noticed his pricing is in dollars!

------
herpderp3dtwerp
Not anymore.

